# 2nd time canadian bacon !



## redneck5236 (Mar 24, 2020)

2nd time I made Canadian bacon ! Stared with a 8 and half pound loin I got for $1.48 lb ! Cut into 4 pieces to make curing and cooking faster plus I only have a small slicer ! Dry cured using bear carvers recipe ! Thanks again bear carved ! Dud two pieces with pepper garlic and two pieces maple brown sugar ! Took about seven hours pulled at 152 ! Sliced after a night in the fridge !


----------



## udaman (Mar 24, 2020)

i have 2 loins in the freezer , just waiting it to warm up a little more, 
yours look great, i also cut them down cause of a 7" slicer


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks like your CB came out perfectly to me, nice piece of work, Like! I'm close to needing to make a load myself, think I'll check out the Bear's curing method. RAY


----------

